# fixing old table leg, dowel joints problem



## meh! (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all, I'm trying to fix an old table leg that broke where it joins, I think I need to add a couple more dowel rods and my problem is making the matching holes on both pieces , how do I align the the drill?

I don't have my camera with me so here's a quick render of what I'm talking about. It's simplified, the red part is where the dowel rod broke, the pieces are still inside and can't get them out.










Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would imagine that the old dowels were glued in. That is why you cannot remove.

I would drill out the old and replace with new dowels. Normally the dowel holes would be drilled perpendicular to the surface.


As for making new dowel hole alignment there is a tool made just for this purpose. You drill the hole in the desired location on one side and then place a dowel locating tool into that hold. The outside of this tool is a very sharp point. Give one side a sharp rap and the point locates where you are to drill the other hole.

G
G


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I agree with George about drilling ......*

out old dowels and replacing them. Then simply reglue. 
From your description, I take it that only the dowels are broken.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Would you consider a different type of joint?*

The rendering showing the dowels is at best a locating method rather than very structural, that's probably why they broke initially. A stronger joint would be two mortises and a spline, something with some long grain for the glue to adhere to. I'd use expoxy for the joint as well. I'm trying to come up with the commercial name for this system...not working right now.:blink: I'll post it when I think of it.
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=28038 Got it! bill


----------

